# Cost of laying large porcelian tiles 2018



## KOW (25 Feb 2018)

Just got a quote of 20 euro a square yrd to lay 850mmX850mm porcelian floor Tiles. Floors are liquid screed level. No door frames skirting in the way. Most part large open areas. Is this a fair price 2018. Three quotes all nearly the same but like this guy.


----------



## dub_nerd (25 Feb 2018)

I know nothing about them other than I paid €15/sq.yd. for porcelain tiles in a new build in 2004 (i.e. similar conditions to yours), so allowing for inflation it doesn't sound too awful.


----------



## Banemore (25 Feb 2018)

A sq yard is 3 ft x 3 ft ,your tile covers .864 of a sq yard so its cost €17 per tile to fit soft money if ask me and I work in building .


----------



## noproblem (25 Feb 2018)

Is the layer supplying adhesive, grout, edging, etc for that price?


----------



## KOW (25 Feb 2018)

Thanks for replies to date. That is just for laying tiles. In fact I have 96sq yards porcelian floor and 114 sq yards bathroom floors and walls.Total is 210 square yards @4200 euro cash. If I am right thats 175 sq meters? 24 euro a sq meter in wexford sounds heavy to me?


----------

